# There are people like me



## brianna (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow I am not the only person that loves flashlights. I was a past winner of a surefire light give away. I hope the new eb1 comes out. Love to upgrade my e1b"s.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 17, 2012)

You are definitely not alone. I remember the same warm feeling when I discovered this place and the LED Museum. Welcome aboard.

Geoff


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 17, 2012)

CPF always welcomes women to keep the guys in line. Feel free to provide a woman flashaholic's perspective under my thread, "Thanks for the keyring light; I'll keep it near my closet."


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brianna (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I have 3 surefire e1b flashlights. One I use all the time, the other two are brand new 110 lumen's I keep in a drawer just in case. 
I am not afraid of the dark, it is what I can't see in the dark that scares me. If the new eb1 really does come out, I will sell my two new lights to get the 200 lumen one.


----------



## brianna (Jan 17, 2012)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> CPF always welcomes women to keep the guys in line. Feel free to provide a woman flashaholic's perspective under my thread, "Thanks for the keyring light; I'll keep it near my closet."



My perspective:

Thank you for the keyring light, I won't shoot at sounds any more.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 17, 2012)

Flashaholic never afraid of night and darkness
In contrast, we LOVE it
Without it, our light*s* are useless :naughty:


----------



## nbp (Jan 17, 2012)

brianna said:


> My perspective:
> 
> Thank you for the keyring light, I won't shoot at sounds any more.



Clever 

:welcome:

I think you'll like it here.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 17, 2012)

I understand that there are people like you,

but you need to understand that there are also people like me!


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 17, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Flashaholic never afraid of night and darkness
> In contrast, we LOVE it
> Without it, our lights are useless :naughty:



I agree 100%

Just wish the non flashaholics could understand that


----------



## AZPops (Jan 17, 2012)

brianna said:


> .... If the new eb1 really does come out, I will sell my two new lights to get the 200 lumen one.



Heck I'm in IF they do!


Edit: Just saw the video ... Oh OH! ... Sheeez!


----------



## brianna (Jan 17, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Heck I'm in IF they do!
> 
> I sent you a private message.


----------



## Norm (Jan 17, 2012)

Moved to General Flashlight Discussion - Norm


----------



## LGT (Jan 17, 2012)

brianna said:


> Wow I am not the only person that loves flashlights. I was a past winner of a surefire light give away. I hope the new eb1 comes out. Love to upgrade my e1b"s.


I to hope the eb1 comes out, and soon. I remember being amazed with what the e1b could do with 110 lumens. 200 out of the eb1!! Can't wait to get one of these. And,:welcome:


----------



## LGT (Jan 17, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Heck I'm in IF they do!
> 
> 
> Edit: Just saw the video ... Oh OH! ... Sheeez!


Where did you find the video? Judging by you're reaction, looks like a must see.:huh:


----------



## sunny_nites (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome!! Another one comes in from the cold!


----------

